# Guys please Help me OC my i7-920



## Sid_gamer (May 2, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I want to start OC'ing my rig but I am a complete Amateur at it so I would like all of you to help me do it step-by-step..
Also I want to know how can I *flash my BIOS* as i haven't updated it from the time I purchased my rig..
Regarding the Hardware I use , You all can refer my Siggy ..
Thanks a ton In advance..

Cheers and e-peace,
sid_gamer


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

It's been such a long time after posting this thread but not even a single reply...
Guys plz help me...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

*This* guy has the same proccy n can help you...


----------

